# Some Advice. Starting the Clinical Years



## Acidian (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok todya I just recieved my final results and I am officially a 3rd year medical student. Pre-clinical years are over.

I wonder if you have any advice for these upcoming 3 years.

I've been told the clinical years are completely different.

If you personally had to go back to then what would be the things you wished you ahd known before?

THank you for any advice


----------



## franklin (Jul 28, 2009)

nothing much just pay attention as you have been doing for the past years its not a big deal dont think much about it do it normally as you have done earlier.....


----------

